# strange behaviour after neutering



## loolabec (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone
I joined the forums today to discuss the short term effects of neutering on dogs' behaviour. This will be long-winded but I don't want to leave anything out in case others recognise the same side effects. 
My five and a half month old Norfolk Terrier came back from the vets yesterday evening at 5pm after castration in the morning. Everyone at the vets were saying how lively, friendly and like himself he had been very soon after the op, and he did seem to be - with them. When he first saw me at the vets, he completely ignored me, but continued to be charming to strangers. This is odd as he is normally very affectionate when greeting. I put him in the car and he turned away from me and slumped down on the seat - odd as he usually looks at me a lot in car journeys for reassurance. We got home and he wouldn't accept any affection and kept moving away from me - he would only play with his tennis balls and chew. He didn't eat much. He isn't much interested in water, but has had some at least. He didn't respond at all when my boyfriend came home, whereas normally he goes crazy with excitement. Then last night, he didn't want to come on the bed as he usually does for cuddles and kept wanting to go back on the floor to be with his toys. He kept staring at himself in the mirror like he hadn't seen himself before (never does this usually) and he slept right by the bedroom door - whereas usually he goes under the bed. He seemed to be looking at things like they are unfamiliar and noises that he doesn't usually flinch at are making him nervous. He has started grumbling at things that didn't previously bother him, like other people walking past the front door. He has been more than usually averse to me putting his lead on and keeps trying to run away from me when I have taken him out (twice, briefly). His obsession with his toys is interesting too as he isn't normally that bothered about them. The disinterest in affection is particularly upsetting. I am so worried it has destroyed a bond.
I know it must hurt him - he keeps licking the area, although not enough to make me worried that he needs a collar. He has scrotum outside now whereas before nothing had descended, so he might be confused by the sudden appearance. I'm not sure if this is just swelling at this stage.
I'm just wondering if anyone else saw personality changes in their dog straight after neutering and if so, did they pass over time? I feel so upset and guilty - maybe he is picking up on that guilt and blaming me for the pain he is suffering? btw. we didn't get him neutered to solve behaviour problems but to prevent future ones. Please don't respond with general criticism of neutering/ the age at which he was neutered. What's done is done. I'm just seeking reassurance - really hoping there is some out there from others who have seen the same thing!! (Nb. he is going back to the vet's in two days for a check-up).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

First of all, don't worry and don't feel guilty. From what you are describing hun, it sounds as if he is still suffering from the after-effects of the anaesthetic - this can take quite a time to wear off. Until it does, everything will seem a little strange and unfamiliar to him, which is why you're seeing the different behaviour such as the growling and the nervousness. That should gradually wear off during today and he will be back to his usual affectionate self. The bond between you won't be broken - he won't even associate you with what has happened to him. From what you describe it's also unlikely that he's in any pain, so please don't feel guilty about that. He may feel a little discomfort, or as you say, it may just feel different if he now has a scrotum outside.

Keep us posted on his recovery.

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning

My Dexter kept licking his parts too and wimpered throughout the night until I went through to comfort him and slept beside him that night - think he just needed a bit of reassurance and by morning he was absolutely fine - he ocassionally had a look and sniff, lick at his missing bit but he soon got over it.

It's amazing what another day can bring. Hope this helps.


----------



## loolabec (Apr 19, 2011)

Really hoping you are both right! He is sleeping now.. again right in front of the door. Maybe when he wakes up he'll be a bit more normal... poor little thing, it must be really confusing. But I am probably worrying too much and over-analysing - it is just his behaviour was so predictable before and now it's a bit like having a different dog. Anyway, I will keep you updated! Thanks v much


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It took my Mals three days to get back to normal after their ops and I believe it is just an anaesthetic thing, after all we feel pretty weird after having an anaesthetic for a while and we know what's gone on, he doesn't and probably is confused at how he feels.

He'll be fine in a day or so and will still love his mummy, you wait and see.


----------



## loolabec (Apr 19, 2011)

To those that offered me some reassurance - thanks! Henry was fully back to normal by Wednesday morning - he is not permanently altered, thank God - and is being his usual affectionate, confident self again. Amazing to see the dramatic and scary effects of the anaesthetic though - I had just been expecting a bit of tiredness - I think vets should probably warn you that your pet may also act a bit strange for a while too - if I'd known that, I'm sure I wouldn't have panicked so much. Anyway, thanks chaps!


----------



## loolabec (Apr 19, 2011)

ps. Henry, being a very clever puppy, blogged about his experience on anaesthetic here (I know, I'm obsessed):

What Henry did today: If not myself, then who am I?


----------



## fisherfisher12 (Apr 21, 2011)

well i Love Doggies And Fish but Witch is better? Hum! i
Wonder? Bye!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

loolabec said:


> To those that offered me some reassurance - thanks! Henry was fully back to normal by Wednesday morning - he is not permanently altered, thank God - and is being his usual affectionate, confident self again. Amazing to see the dramatic and scary effects of the anaesthetic though - I had just been expecting a bit of tiredness - I think vets should probably warn you that your pet may also act a bit strange for a while too - if I'd known that, I'm sure I wouldn't have panicked so much. Anyway, thanks chaps!


So glad to hear this! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetilldend (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi. I'm having same issue with my dog. He was neutered 4 dys ago and he doesn't seem like himself. He looks scared all the time, he's very figettery and all he wants to do it's sleep. He was a very playful dog and happy but now he seems sad all the time. He doesn't want to play anymore and the only time he gets up from bed is when he wants to go pee outside, should I worry? I'm worry that the anesthesia did something to him, he's definitely not himself.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lovetilldend said:


> Hi. I'm having same issue with my dog. He was neutered 4 dys ago and he doesn't seem like himself. He looks scared all the time, he's very figettery and all he wants to do it's sleep. He was a very playful dog and happy but now he seems sad all the time. He doesn't want to play anymore and the only time he gets up from bed is when he wants to go pee outside, should I worry? I'm worry that the anesthesia did something to him, he's definitely not himself.


Four days isn't long - I'd give the little chap time to recover - he'll be sore and quite naturally be in a little discomfort (which will make him 'scared and fidgety') and he won't know why -which is what is making him a little withdrawn - let him sleep - tis the best healer. If he doesn't improve in a week or so or the area becomes inflamed or he seems worse then chat with your Vet.

J


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My dog was off for about a week after his operation, and I just let him rest, he slept a bit more and was a bit restless and unsettled. Don't worry he'll soon be back to normal.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

of course the anaesthetic did something to him! He will feel sore and unwell, same as person would after an anaesthetic and surgery. Would you be running around playing or would you be sleeping a lot and be stiff and sore.


----------

